# Dmans Sharon Stone



## Dman1234 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok not much to see yet, we call this Sharon Stone, I was given a few unknown clones about 4 years ago and it was great smoke so I kept it around and eventually did a seed run with it. This smoke is always a favorite no matter what i grow.

I popped 9 seeds about 11 days ago and all 9 are above ground and under the T5's, they got a light feeding yesterday.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Dec 29, 2012)

I love popping some beans, green mojo.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

Yea DMAN!
Sharon Stone, green mojo!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2012)

:ciao: *Dman*

take care and be safe


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks folks, im back in business:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah baby!!  Is this a creation of yours or from a bank?  Greenest of mojo for ya.


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2012)

Green Mojo.....It does not matter what it is called or where it came from. Dank is Dank. Always a special excitement when you are growing out something you know is Dank.


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.

its a creation of mine, i crossed an unknown clone with a male NL about 3 years ago.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 30, 2012)

nice dman grow out my own strain to i will be watching this one close. keep up the good work. its fun to watch something you breed yourself growout


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks.

Here are a few shots of the last time i grew these seeds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice,,hope these to be even better. Green Mojo Bro.


----------



## juniorgrower (Dec 30, 2012)

I can see why you kept this strain around.  Nicely done dman!


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Here they are only 5 days after the first pics in post one, they are all doing well and the early feeding helped them alot, i know most dont feed that early but i have found this strain can handle it.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 3, 2013)

There looking really happy


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry dman I didnt get to yur fire as soon as I liked had me own thing gettin started too and need to be quick cause pouch be runnin out  Your little ones look very healthy and happy best of luck yur trail walkin friend as they say this here green mojo thing 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2013)

:watchplant:

:bong:


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 8, 2013)

5 days from the last pics and everything is looking great.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 8, 2013)

Very happy and be very healthy good goin pilgrem

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, aren't they so happy?


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks BWD and Rose, the T5's I heard so much talk about are impressing me bigtime.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, aren't they wonderful? They make a huge difference.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 8, 2013)

Aint got skins fur the fancy bout more I here bout these here t5 lights might haven to start savin out skin fur the cause hope yual keep as happy they be friend

BWD


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice looking babies you have there D-man. Good luck w/ those!

You mentioned feeding.. what did you do?  My seedlings are just now starting to lose their cotyledons and my Larrys, for example, are kinda sensitive to nutes.

Cheers,


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks,
I just fed them Veg nutes at atleast 3/4 strength, im not suggesting anyone should do this but i have grown this strain several times and i am aware that while they will eventually show a little burn but they can handle it in the end.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> I just fed them Veg nutes at atleast 3/4 strength, im not suggesting anyone should do this but i have grown this strain several times and i am aware that while they will eventually show a little burn but they can handle it in the end.




I know that deal....My Lary OG cut likes to eat from the get go too. That is the great thing about growing out strains you know and have grown before. It can really help you go from an Average grow to a real good one.  Looking good bro.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice...:hubba: Looks like I need to invest in some T5s for sure....:icon_smile:


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 11, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> I just fed them Veg nutes at atleast 3/4 strength, im not suggesting anyone should do this but i have grown this strain several times and i am aware that while they will eventually show a little burn but they can handle it in the end.



Hale and hearty they are bro! G'luck with this grow :icon_smile:

Cheers,


----------



## Iams (Jan 12, 2013)

Love me t5's!


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok not such good pics but they are going in flower room this weekend and i will get better ones, they have started showing sex.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, those look very happy and healthy, nice to see this morning, thank you.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 3, 2013)

The MJ sex gods have taken their revenge on me, LOL 

I have always had really good luck with male female ratio's but this time 9 plants = 7 boys 2 girls, Dammit, just when i needed a few extra females the most.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear the sausage fest in there...Sure hope the Females put out...Mojo for the flowers *Dman*

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks 4U, i have had such good luck in the past i had to throw females away due to lack of space, so i guess im getting what i deserve. LOL


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone say sausage? Here sausage I got eggs now be hungrey! Dman yual do very well reckon and yual have some luck yur trail walkin 

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 5, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Someone say sausage? Here sausage I got eggs now be hungrey! Dman yual do very well reckon and yual have some luck yur trail walkin
> 
> BWD



Thanks BWD, me pouch will get a little low soon but i will get through.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it clone time Dman?


----------



## dekgib (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow nice


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 6, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Is it clone time Dman?



No Rose, i wont get what i need from these two so i will flower these out and start another round of these same seeds.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here are the only 2 girls from 9 seedlings, they are doing well with a single 600 watt bare bulb.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear yur short pilgrem but ifin I may say some pouch product be better then no pouch product. Hope yur next round yield yur needs friend 

BWD


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking great Dman! Mind if I pull up a chair? Green mojo!


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks BWD.

Thanks Mainebud, have a seat, anytime.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 16, 2013)

MY only 2 girls at around 3 weeks 12/12


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 18, 2013)

Popped a few new seeds again, to go with the 2 flowering girls pictured above, 8 of the same, Sharon Stone, and i found a single Satori seed in the jar of smoke so i decided to pop it and watch it closely, one seed from 2 plants so maybe i will get lucky with it.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 18, 2013)

got that green thumb working do you . nice looking ladys you have there sorry to here about only getting 2


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 20, 2013)

Green thumb for sure.  Some beauties you have there Dman.  Looking good.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Sin and PP, 

They have had their first flowering feeding and have responded really well, more pics soon, thx again guys.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are the 2 ladies at a little over 5 weeks 12/12, looking pretty decent so far.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 2, 2013)

She is filling out nice..yum yum

:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks 4U, with only the two in the room they have plenty of room to do their thing.


----------



## key2life (Mar 3, 2013)

Great looking ladies you got there, Dman 1234!  Sorry I'm late to the party, but it looks like there's gonna be a big finish!  Best luck to ya!

key


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking great!


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Key and Maine, about 4 weeks to go on these.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 3, 2013)

Finally I get to harvest something for the first time in a while, this is the first of the 2 girls i had, not the most impressive plant structurally but its great smoke and a decent haul, her sister is still in flower and has much larger buds
and will be one of the biggest plants (weight wise) that i have ever grown, she seems to need another week for some reason so i'm gonna let her go a bit.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 3, 2013)

Yur pouch be full pilgrem glad yur trails going as yual need them! So what yual goin do with all that pouch product yual aint plannin smokes it all by yurself is ya? 

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks BWD, I have a a wife that enjoys the smoke so I dont expect it will take long to empty my pouch, LOL.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice Dman.  Some fire looks like.  Enjoy your harvest.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, PP

Here is the second one, I will prob trim it tomorrow.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 6, 2013)

girls look good dman peace fruity


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 6, 2013)

Those look great Dman!  How did you come up with the name sharon stone?


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Fruity and Maine.

I called it Sharon after the person that gave me the unknown clones a few years ago, Someone said one of the plants looked sexy, like Sharon Stone and thats it.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 6, 2013)

Nice Dman!! Enjoy the fruits of your labor!!!


----------



## Dman1234 (May 6, 2013)

they are half smoked by now, LOL

i got 5 more of the same im waiting on  to show sex and I just dropped a couple Master Kush and a couple Jack herrer in water this morning.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 6, 2013)

Glad yur pouch be happy as yual are friend happy smokin to yur fireside 

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks BWD, you are friend to me too.

Here are my 5 new ones, grown bare bulb style.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2014)

looking good


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you, they were delicious, consumed long ago, it was a cross i made and everyone LOVED it, sadly i lost this cross.

Thanks for reminding me about them though, i  forgot about this thread.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice grow...green wishes


----------



## 780blazed (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey man, you commented on my grow so I figured I'd do the same for you! Looks like a very nice grow you have there, as well as the pics, great job &#9996;


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Looking good!  Good Karma to you and your grow my friend. :watchplant:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey Bro this grow was in 2013,,,lol


----------

